# Just set up???????



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

today i just set up my new 100g tank and i have everything set up and an i've put every chemical i needed to put in for it to be cycled properly and just now i tested the nitrate, ammonia, and ph and all are right were they should be with a healty aquarium!!!!!! should i keep my tank cycling or is it ok to introduce my fish to my aquarium because believe it or not the new 100g tank water is in better condtion then my other tank????????????

does anyone know what i should do because im confussed?????

:rock:

HERE IS A PIC OF IT!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u throw in fish now the bio lode will sky rocket
there is no bacteria built up yet to take care of bussiness
throw in some goldfish and reteset in a week
better to be safe than sorry


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would do the same


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks guy!!!


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice sized tank...I want to get one that size.


----------

